# Prostitution message board



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The pros have really gone high tech...now you can arrange for outcall via an internet forum

Nice!

http://www.myhobbyhorse.com/boards/index.php?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

What on earth were you looking for when you stumbled across that?!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

NewEngland2006 said:


> What on earth were you looking for when you stumbled across that?!


*Prostitutes*


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

craigslist.com is another one...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Gil said:


> *Prostitutes*


I am shocked! Shocked I tell you!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

pumpkin boobs in google image search.



NewEngland2006 said:


> What on earth were you looking for when you stumbled across that?!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Didn't think of that, it was actully pumpkin boobies
http://images.google.com/images?svnum=100&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=pumpkin+boobies&btnG=Search

There was one caption that said fill my pumpkin with sweet treats or something...I had ta know.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sometimes I worry about you buddie...:mrgreen:


I dont think SOT is any worse then us


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> Didn't think of that, it was actully pumpkin boobies
> http://images.google.com/images?svnum=100&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=pumpkin+boobies&btnG=Search
> 
> There was one caption that said fill my pumpkin with sweet treats or something...I had ta know.


Suddenly the Pumpkin Festival sounds like a lot more fun!


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

makes me wanna try to look up baloney tits....


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I was afraid to open the link. So wadda ya see


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mongo said:


> I was afraid to open the link. So wadda ya see


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Trick but no treat.


----------

